#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Nog meer flightcases

## CyberNBD

Hier nog wat bouwsels van mij:

Scankissies:
[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0NACxSNoQv7HVKFIsgRWDlgBDDPHagsxij7FWEuzm7oFtA8tFe  g*Yngx5WCnU6I*wi0Ztd9bUYwaK0SwFkGeKNw/Casebouw213.jpg[/img]

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0OAAAALIRDvfVKFIsgRWDlg*EPezFmWyXzNaA!hrRi*HVkrZiC  l5ZpVgIMtsI1mHhqfOhIJOYE!YBdJfULfOp9gAAAAABAAAA/Casebouw221.jpg[/img]



Sunlite (Let niet op monitorkist <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>):
[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0OAAAALgRFvjVKFIsgRWDlp35AXfwOg13sDMbAqsR7MxS5gi1Y  n*PwVFQAPHo8yk0j4r3kffSZ2LVWJBYthh!0HQAcAA6AC8A/Casebouw227.jpg[/img]

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0NAAAANoQwbHVKFIsgRWDlr8CL05T8lOSeIMzmf7pRwTxINd*P  batWlf0*GGS7tlewH!9qWTsarxc8weJxQG9Kw/Casebouw231.jpg[/img]

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0NAAAAOEQ2LLVKFIsgRWDlk!C3vL9s1nbVrQmA!2rFNkIYNjpw  *vTncoyo03hqCrnDREzIYL352MfjT3sdHR6Ww/Casebouw229.jpg[/img]

Case Voor PA-Tafeltje:
[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0NAAAANwQEbLVKFIsgRWDljuL7rvCer9b!AlJIvqYfR3KqXF3r  nieYBqNwr74dMCppTrqxEo*xbQvNJbWryWdjQ/Casebouw233.jpg[/img]

Kabelbakjes in aanbouw:
[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0OAAAALYRvffVKFIsgRWDllYQnxcIJIaXQm8MyJRxD9FArALi6  id9b5VOprEEn3Av!cVIc*28zm5InVpBzIp5OXQAcAA6AC8A/Casebouw216.jpg[/img]

Ploatjes gehost op:


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Arjan

Net nu Dennis van Sussudio met zijn eerste gemaakt kissies komt, moet Cyber ook weer ff zijn foto's plaatsen hoor!!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ziet er weer mooi uit!!

See ya,

Arjan

----------


## Music Power

Ziet dr mooi uit tom. mja die had ik al eerder gezien <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## (m)IRON

Jij weet ook niet van ophouden heh Cyber

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## CyberNBD

Hehehe <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> nee...
Moet er nog een deel, maar heb examens gehad enzo dus heeft ff stilgelegen, binnenkort weer bouwen.  Resultaat verschijnt ook dan wel weer <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Fritz

Ziet er weer zeer netjes uit, ik heb er laatst ook weer een paar gemaakt, zal ff kijken of dat ik er binnenkort foto's van kan maken.


Fritz

----------


## movinghead

zelf gemaaaaaaaaakt???

VAKWERK!!

<center>----------In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater----------</center>
<center>----------- Check my profile -----------</center>

----------


## CyberNBD

Gaat wel zo een beetje vanzelf na 50 kissies dat timmeren, wordt alleen es tijd voor een popnageltang op lucht <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## matthijs

Misschien net zo last van mij dat je maar blijft bouwen en kopen maar geen ruimte meer hebt om je spullen op te slaan.
Heb net weer 15 M² formica binnen voor mijn w-bins en nog een paar kisten.
Maar als ik nog wat vakkundig advies over bouwen van flightcases nodig heb dan weet ik naar wie ik moet gaan.

greetz, matthijs

----------


## CyberNBD

You're welcome <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Die plek wordt wel stilaan een groter probleem ja, maar zeer binennkort wordt er hier het een en ander nieuw gebouwd en dan heb ik een zee van ruimte, in tussentijd ga ik de werkplaats bij pa op de zaak maar volstapelen denk ik...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Fritz

Ik kan je een pneumatische popnageltang zeker aanbevelen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Krijg je wel minder goeie spierballen van...



Fritz

----------


## DJ_Robin

errugh mooie kisten weer !!!!

hoe maak je trouwens die sluitprofielen zo strak sluitent op de hoeken. Ik heb het gedaan met een simpele verstekbak maar das toch niet echt helemaal goed geworden (randjes tussen voor en zijkant).
heb je daar misschien een trucje voor ? 
Ik ga namelijk avn de zomenr ook flink aan de slag met bouwen. Ik ga al me kisten vervangen dus dat word flink door beunen.
je gebruikt toch multiegrip popnagels ? hoe lang moeten die zijn om een profiel of handsvat goed vast te maken ? ongeveer 5 mm langer als de totale dikte toch ? (eerste kissie is geschroefd maar das helemaal nix dat gaat nou al los zitten (geen grif in 9 mm hout he was nog gewoon hout ook zwart geverft :-()

B.V.D

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## CyberNBD

Sluitprofiel gaat bij mij ook met een verstekbak, of verstekzaag, komt ook niet altijd even mooi uit hoor, maar dat is het minste van m'n zorgen eigenlijk.  Hangt er ook een beetje vanaf hoe m'n humeur is op dat moment, durft ook wel es tegenzitten met die sluitprofielen, is niet m'n favoriete onderdeel van de case <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Popnagels heb ik 5*9mm dacht ik.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## sussudio

Sluitprofiel doe ik ook met een verstekbak en een handijzerzaag. Eerste kabelcase zelfs nog met een decoupeerzaag onder verstek ingesteld gedaan, maar dat wordt al helemaal niet mooi.

Een verse verstekbak werkt nog prima, maar als je ze langer gebruikt krijgen ze meer speling en wordt het resultaat minder. Ik denk er dan ook over om een stalen versterkbak te laten maken, of anders een hele goede verstekzaag (duur!) te kopen.

Als ik toch zelf het nieuwe meubel ga bouwen, dan laat ik de sluitprofielen haarscherp versterk zagen bij een metaalbewerkingsbedrijf hier in de buurt. Maar voor andere kisten boeit me een beetje speling op de hoeken niet zo.

Popnagels: ik gebruik 4.8 x 12 mm. en een 5 mm. boortje. De popnagels komen dan netjes binnen het hout te zitten.

9 mm. lange popnagels lijken mij sowieso te kort, want een profiel of een hoek is ook al 2 mm. dik. Wel zou je die 9 mm. popnagels mooi kunnen gebruiken om in sluitprofiel te poppen (bijv. de overzethoeken).

Pneumatische popnageltang? Waar te krijgen en wat kost dat?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Tiemen

Pneumatische popnageltang? Waar te krijgen en wat kost dat?

Is niet zo duur, te krijgen bij de doe-het-welf zaak, maar dan heb je natuurlijk wel een compressor nodig hé.
Kan je direct ne nagel-schieter kopen, kan je binnenwerk ongemerkt langs buiten vastschieten.

Tiemen

----------


## CyberNBD

Mhz, je hebt gelijk Sussudio, zijn geen 5*9 poppers, maar 5*11.  heb ook 5*12 maar die vind ik net te lang op sommige plaatsen, bijv bij het sluitprofiel, kan je de poppers net niet ver genoeg doorduwen als je niet aan de binnenkant van het profiel wil doorboren.  Boortje is bij mij ook 5mm ijzerboortje.
Als ik nog veel kissies ga bouwen (en dat ziet er wel naar uit) moet ik ook maar es gaan kijken naar een pneumatisch tangetje idd.  Nietapparaat/nagelschieter heb ik al electrisch.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## matthijs

Tom, maak je altijd eerst een tekening voor je ga beginnen?
Of ken je nu alle flightcase maten uit je hoofd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz, matthijs

----------


## CyberNBD

Tekenen begin ik niet meer aan bij standaardkissies, enige wat ik nog doe is de maten opschrijven van de platen die ik moet zagen.  Is tot nu toe nog maar 1 keer fout gegaan: 4.5HE kist ipv 5HE, houtdikte vergeten te rekenen<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ingewikkeldere dingen zoals dat meubel van een tijd terug is wel een klein schetsje aan voorafgegaan, en het nodige rekenwerk.


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Kzal eens kijken of ik na 50 kisjes ook zulke maak <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Zit nu op 2, en die gaan dicht en zijn vrij stevig, maar daar is het dan ook wel mee gezegd <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>. Maar ja die zijn ook van afval hout dus geen ramp als t kapot gaat. Vond het ietsjes te duur om meteen met fc-hout te beginnen, en da's maar goed ook: had me veel (onnodig) geld gekost <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## EP Woody

Keuerige Keesjes Tom. Waarom ga je niet ook Keeses bouwen voor anderen, Tegen betaling, Je maakt ze zo netjes <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Keep on the good work, maar da wist je al <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## DJ_Robin

Hey Cyber ,

Hoe boedoel je dat :
citaat :
maar 5*11. heb ook 5*12 maar die vind ik net te lang op sommige plaatsen, bijv bij het sluitprofiel, kan je de poppers net niet ver genoeg doorduwen als je niet aan de binnenkant van het profiel wil doorboren. Boortje is bij mij ook 5mm ijzerboortje.

binnenkant van het profiel niet doorboren ? dat wil dus zeggen dat je opnagel maar alleen de voorkant van je profiel en het hoet pakt en niet de achterkant van je profiel ?

M.V.G

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## sussudio

Binnenkant van je sluitprofiel moet je sowieso niet doorboren. Met 12 mm. popnagels kun je er dan ook nog wel in poppen, maar dit vereist wat handigheid. Je moet de nagel er tijdens het pompen namelijk nog verder indrukken. Soms gaat dat mis en steekt je nagel er na het poppen nog lelijk buitenuit. Als je voor het poppen van je overzethoeken op je sluitprofiel iets minder lange nagels neemt omzeil je dit probleem.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Maar hoe krijg je dan die popnagel door het hout ? want je nagel is dus 11 mm lang maar het hout is 9 mm dik en het profiel 1,5 mm dik dus das 10,5 mm en dan heb je volgens mij maar 0,5 mm over om "strak te trekken (het intrekken van je ponagel) is dit niet veels te weinig of zie ik iets over het hoofd ??

B.V.D

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## sussudio

Je gebruikt uiteraard speciale gegroefde popnagels, die uitzetten en zich daarbij vastvreten in het hout. Met deze lengte krijg je geen lelijke uitsteeksels aan de binnenkant.

[img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQAAAGIQnZQCPd*vJpoFKCVsSNfTH*k98uMcCOGooLeCV1J6f  LJBJEKEcC2u2vJpEagFm8BRGAUkJF7Y4dwy1A/popnagel.jpg[/img]

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## speakerfreak

sssssooooooooo das duidelijk<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*************************
grote groete-speakerfreak
*************************

----------


## CyberNBD

Dat poppen met 12 mm popnagels gaat zeker wel met dat handigheidje, vaak genoeg zo gedaan, maar 11 is gewoon handiger en sneller <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Als je een boortje neemt wat precies even dik is als je pop nagel, en je zet dan een gewone erin vreet die zichzelf ook wel vast hoor. Gegroefde is leuk maar kheb nog een grote doos zonder groef hier en die gaan eerst op (waren gratis <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>) en t werkt goed zat.

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## DJ_Robin

oke bedankt Cyber en Sussudio,

Eigenlijk zet je dus gewoon je nagel vast in het hout in plaats van erachter ?
En hoeken doen jullie dat op dezelfde manier of die wel achter het hout ?

B.V.D

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## sussudio

Gewone popnagel lijkt ook wel vast te zitten in het hout, maar zet er maar eens wat kracht op (bijv. scharnieren), dan zul je zien dat zo'n gewone veel sneller los komt dan eentje met groeven.

Hoeken ook gewoon in het hout, of, in geval van overzethoeken, in het sluitprofiel poppen.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Gewone popnagel lijkt ook wel vast te zitten in het hout, maar zet er maar eens wat kracht op (bijv. scharnieren), dan zul je zien dat zo'n gewone veel sneller los komt dan eentje met groeven.



Kheb geen kistjes waar kracht op komt te staan, dus ist ook nie nodig. En mocht er eens een keer een paar losgaan vervang ik die wel met eentje met groef!

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Contour

Gewone popnagels zijn absoluut onbruikbaar. Ze worden er inderdaad zo uit het hout getrokken. Ik heb nog een tip voor het vastzetten van de opklapgrepen:

Als je case erg zwaar beladen gaat worden bestaat er het gevaar van het eruittrekken van de opklapgrepen. Dit kun je voorkomen door op de vier hoekpunten aan de achterzijde van die ronde metalen schijfjes te zetten (dikte 1mm diameter ongeveer 25-30mm)

Dit heb ik overigens afgekeken van Protect Cases.

MVG Contour

----------


## sussudio

Voor hele zware cases kun je ook gewoon een speciale achterplaat achter je handgrepen zetten en natuurlijk dan wel de langere popnagels gebruiken.

Zie bijv:
http://www.ppcases.nl/c_H1085Z.htm

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Die achter platen heb ik tot nu toe bij allebei mij kisten gebruikt op de handgrepen en op de scharnieren.

werkt goed beter als ringetjes vind ik persoonlijk.

volgende maand ga ik maar weer eens een flike auto vol flightcase materiaal kopen na afloop zet ik wel wat foto's online

M.V.G

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## Rob van Drunen

Hoi Cyber
Allereerst nette kisten maar even een vraagje waarom heb je geen stapelhoeken boven op de deksels van de scankissies.Dat lijkt mij persoonlijker handiger i.v.m stapelen zoals je nu ook doet (op de onderste case wielen en 1 of 2 dezelfde kisten er bovenop dat scheelt weer dure wielen)<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

En Tiemen als de pneumatische popnageltang in Belgie zo goedkoop is stuur mij er maar 1 op(die ik uiteraard betaal) want ze kosten gemiddeld hier in Nederland zo'n 400 Euro of het ligt eraan wat je goedkoop vind<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Groetjes Rob

Een dag niet gelachen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>is een dag niet geleefd

----------


## yoghurt

Wat vraag je ongeveer voor de onderste van de foto: http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0NAAAANwQEbLVKFIsgRWDljuL7rvCer9b!
Of maak je ze niet voor de verkoop 

Greetz YO

Yoghurt is niet te vreten

----------


## CyberNBD

Heb hier nog een hele hoop bolhoeken liggen op voorraad, vandaar eigenlijk dat ik geen stapelhoeken eropheb, die heb ik ook niet liggen trouwens.  Zitten wel rubber doppen onder iedere kist, dus wat dat betreft stapelt het wel aardig allemaal.
Youghurt die url wat je geeft werkt niet echt, dus heb geen id welke foto je bedoelt.  Maar ik maak (voorlopig) ook nog geen kissies voor de verkoop, komt misschien nog wel es, als ik wat meer tijd heb <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## yoghurt

Oke, ik bedoelde eigenlijk die ene die op zijn zij kant staat met die andere kist erop, maar ja als je nix verkoopt maakt dat nie uit

Greetz YO

YOGHURT WAS HERE

----------


## beenske

dieje url van yoghurt is 

http://communities.msn.nl/Secure/0NA...DljuL7rvCer9b!

yoghurt had een streep te veel geschreven.

aub

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heej tom ff ander vraagje

sinds wanneer heb jij een pa tafel ?
En wat voor een als ik vragen mag ? dacht trouwens dat jij niet into pa was ? maar meer dixo...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## CyberNBD

Umz, dis een kissie voor de PA tafel van Rob&Michel (vandaar ook de blauwe kleur) is een Mackie SR 24/4 VLZ.  Ben zelf niet zo into PA idd, maar licht bij bandjes begin ik nou wel meer en meer te doen, veuuul leuker.  Geluid komt ook nog wel een keer, heb nou weer leuke lampjes op het oog, dus dat geluid schuift iedere keer op <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## matthijs

Effe een vraagje tussen door waar kan ik die popnagels krijgen met een groef erin kon ze niet vinden bij de dhz markten en nergens op internet??

Weet iemand waar ik ze kan bestellen??


greetz, matthijs

----------


## mp3joeri

> citaat:
> Effe een vraagje tussen door waar kan ik die popnagels krijgen met een groef erin kon ze niet vinden bij de dhz markten en nergens op internet??
> 
> Weet iemand waar ik ze kan bestellen??
> 
> 
> greetz, matthijs



http://www.fliteware.nl

----------


## matthijs

Maar je kunt hier toch niet particulier bestellen?


greetz, matthijs

----------


## DJ_Robin

ja kan Hier bij J&H ook popnagels bestellen in de webshop.
Verder hebben de meeste bedrijven die in flighcase materiaal handelen ook de juiste popnagels voor jouw doeleinde in de verkoop.

M.V.G

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## moderator

hier popnagel: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Ar...asp?id=CC92519

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## matthijs

> citaat:
> hier popnagel: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Ar...asp?id=CC92519



Maar zijn dit popnagels die gegroefd zijn net als sussudio had laten zie [img]http://communities.msn.nl/_Secure/0MQAAAGIQnZQCPd*vJpoFKCVsSNfTH*k98uMcCOGooLeCV1J6f  LJBJEKEcC2u2vJpEagFm8BRGAUkJF7Y4dwy1A/popnagel.jpg [/img]

greetz, matthijs

----------


## WJ

Dat klopt ja!

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## (m)IRON

> citaat:
> Mhz, je hebt gelijk Sussudio, zijn geen 5*9 poppers, maar 5*11.  heb ook 5*12 maar die vind ik net te lang op sommige plaatsen, bijv bij het sluitprofiel, kan je de poppers net niet ver genoeg doorduwen als je niet aan de binnenkant van het profiel wil doorboren.



Over welke houtdikte praat je dan? Ik ben ook bezig met een case (ben nog niet aan het beslag toe), en gebruikt GEWOON 9 mm multiplex.

B.t.w.
De volgende cases die ik ga bouwen, daar wil ik zeker zo'n laagje overheen, iemand een idee waar dat het goedkoopst te krijgen is? Kvind het nogal prijzig, net als dat speciale FC-hout...

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik maak alle cases van 9mm flightcasehout.  Denk niet dat dat ergens echt goedkoper te koop is dan bij de flightcaseboer...

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## (m)IRON

Zijn die laagjes ook te koop? En anders, wat kan ik het beste op m'm toekomstige cases plakken? Een speciale soort verf misschien? Wat heb jij erop zitten dan Tom?

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## CyberNBD

Laagjes zijn wel los te koop, maar das niet zo een lekker werkje om dat zonder blaasjes aan te brengen naart schijnt.  Ik koop dat hout gewoon standaard met formica laagje, ga niet liggen kl*ten met dat aparte laagje erop aan te brengen want dat geeft toch niks.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## dj_lucv

heb nu fc-hout gezien voor 26m/2

----------


## (m)IRON

> citaat:Popnagels: ik gebruik 4.8 x 12 mm. en een 5 mm. boortje. De popnagels komen dan netjes binnen het hout te zitten.



Over welke houtdikte praat je dan? Kep een kissie gebouwd van 9 mm multiplex, welke popnagels moet ik daar voor gebruiken? 4,8x...?

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## CyberNBD

Heb het dan over 9-10mm hout
11mm lang moet lukken bij die houtdikte van jou.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------

